
A modern take on the “paperclip computer” - sohkamyung
https://hackaday.com/2020/02/08/a-modern-take-on-the-paperclip-computer/
======
compiler-guy
Very cool project. If you think this project is interesting, it is worth
checking out Ben Eater's eight-bit computer project.

[https://eater.net/8bit](https://eater.net/8bit)

------
microtherion
At first glance, I thought they were talking about a home built paperclip
maximizer.

~~~
knodi123
it would be just my luck to be born in time to witness the technological
singularity, but it's all just infinite paperclips.

~~~
mirimir
One could argue, from an ecological perspective, that human society has
fundamentally become a paperclip optimizer.

